# Ergebnisse in ImageJ (Java)



## sarasara (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Frage und zwar: Ich möchte von einem RGB-Bild die Pixelkoordinaten in einer Textdatei angezeigt bekommen. Also eine Datei in der drin steht: Pixel 1 hat die Koordinaten x=0 und y=0 usw. Ich weiß schon, daß das mit 2-for-Schleifen geht, aber ich hab null Ahnung, wie man die Ergebnisse sichtlich macht. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Grüße von Sara


----------



## teppi (10. Mai 2006)

http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/developer/macro/functions.html

Da gibts ne getPixel Funktion und eine save Funktion. Ich würde es zwar an deiner Stelle ohne ImageJ machen, aber damit geht es sicher auch irgendwie..

Gruß Stefan


----------



## sarasara (11. Mai 2006)

hi stefan,

danke für den tip - ich glaub, da werd ich schon was finden. kennst du dich mit java aus? ich habe eigentlich wenig programmiertalent. wie würdest du denn pixel aus einem bitmap bild auslesen, ausgeben?

grüße
sara


----------



## teppi (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Wie dir in einem anderem Thread schon beschrieben wurde, kannst du das Bild einfach in ein Java Programm einlesen, dann das Bild in ein BufferedImage umwandeln und aus diesem BufferedImage dann (mit einem Pixelgrabber, glaub ich) die Pixeldaten auslesen. 

Wir haben an der Uni ein ähnliches Programm wie ImageJ geschrieben, nur nicht ganz so umfangreich. Wenn du magst, kann ich dir das schicken. 

Schick mir einfach eine PM mit deiner Emailadresse. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## melanie_75 (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe ganz ähnliche Probleme wie sarasara. Ich versuche mit java jpgs einzulesen und anzuzeigen. der Aufruf und die Anzeige klappt auch mithilfe von FileChooser etc... allerdings müsste ich an die RGB werte herankommen da ich Berechnungen  mit denen durchführen muss. Also ich brauche immer die RGB werte, die das aktuelle Bild hat, das ich gerade mithilfe meiner erstellen GUI und dessen "Datei öffen"-Funktion aufgerufen und angezeigt habe. Ich verzeweifle leider langsam... vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen 
 vielen dank


----------

